# El dueño de un Porsche encañona con un revólver a un motorista tras un pique de tráfico en Zaragoza



## Cormac (29 Ene 2022)

Para los que no sean de Zaragoza, el barrio de La Floresta, donde vivía el del Porsche, es uno de los mas VIPS de Zaragoza.










El dueño de un Porsche encañona con un revólver a un motorista tras un pique de tráfico en Zaragoza


El conductor se dio a la fuga cuando, para su sorpresa, la persona a la que apuntó con el arma se identificó como policía nacional. <br>




www.heraldo.es





*El dueño de un Porsche encañona con un revólver a un motorista tras un pique de tráfico en Zaragoza*
*El conductor se dio a la fuga cuando, para su sorpresa, la persona a la que apuntó con el arma se identificó como policía nacional. *

Circular por Zaragoza empieza a convertirse en una actividad de máximo riesgo. Y no por los excesos de velocidad o por las no pocas imprudencias que se comenten al volante, sino por la forma en que reaccionan algunos conductores cuando se les reprocha alguna temeridad. Como ejemplo, lo ocurrido hace solo unos días en la plaza de Roma, donde el *dueño de un Porsche Macan zanjó un pique de tráfico con un motorista sacando de la guantera un revólver Smith & Wesson.*

Según las primeras pesquisas, el turismo se cruzó en la trayectoria de la moto y estuvo a punto de provocar un accidente. Pero cuando la persona que había logrado sortear la caída se acercó en el siguiente semáforo al conductor del Porsche para reprocharle su acción y pedirle que tuviera cuidado, *lejos de pedirle disculpas, las únicas palabras que salieron de su boca fueron: "¡No, ten cuidado, tú!"* Acto seguido, sacó la pistola y apuntó directamente al motorista dejándole claro que no tenía intención de discuti
Lo que no podía imaginar el conductor del coche es que la persona que tenía delante era un policía nacional que acababa de terminar su jornada y se dirigía tranquilamente a casa. *"¿Me estás apuntando con una pistola?", le preguntó el agente, *antes de identificarse como tal. A lo que, según este, el dueño del Porsche volvió a responder: "¡Ten cuidado!" En ese momento, el funcionario –destinado en la Brigada de Información de la Jefatura Superior de Aragón–, exhibiendo su placa y su carné profesional gritó: *"¡Policía!, pare el vehículo en el lateral de la calle!"
El conductor y único ocupante del coche no debía de esperarse aquel giro de los acontecimientos, porque pisó el acelerador y quemando rueda se dio a la fuga por la calle de Duquesa Villahermosa en dirección hacia Vía Univérsitas. Con ayuda del conductor de un autobús de la línea 22, que le prestó papel y boli, el policía logró tomar la matrícula del Porsche Macan, lo que permitió averiguar que su propietario era natural de Cosuenda pero residía en la urbanización La Floresta de Zaragoza.*


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (29 Ene 2022)

Sacarla y no usarla es de parguelas.


----------



## kasper98 (29 Ene 2022)

Jajaja encañonar a un madero,le va a caer la del pulpo....y no se sostiene lo de me iba a atracar ,un atracador no dialoga en un semaforo.......

Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guillem Ramon de Montcada (29 Ene 2022)

Leo "Dueño de un Porsche"

Leo Macan

Salgo del hilo.


----------



## Funciovago (29 Ene 2022)

ya es mala suerte jaja


----------



## Barspin (29 Ene 2022)

No me sorprendería que fuese algún escolta.


----------



## vanderwilde (29 Ene 2022)

kasper98 dijo:


> Jajaja encañonar a un madero,le va a caer la del pulpo....y no se sostiene lo de me iba a atracar ,un atracador no dialoga en un semaforo.......
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk



Al revés si, pero seguro que no le pasa nada, así le hubiese pasado con el coche por encima. Esos de dinero se saltan las leyes a la torera como les da la gana. El juez lo cree a él, no al policía. Si dice que la pistola era de plástico, el juez se lo cree, o hace como el que se lo cree.

Que le pasó al torero -el que se quedó tuerto- que agredió a un policía cuando iba borracho con el coche? Declaro desde su casa por videoconferencia y le cayeron 300 euros de multa. Pechaita de reír que se pegaría cuando apagó la cámara. Más nos cae a nosotros por no llevar el trapo en la boca, o no pasar la ITV.

Pero vamos, ni a los de las últimas imágenes que han puesto por aquí que por poco se lo cargan de la leña que le metieron.

En España está defendido el sinvergüenza, y bueno, como tengas guita... pufff.


----------



## jotace (29 Ene 2022)

Creo que el 80% de ciertos vehículos son simplemente de delincuentes, si la policía no detiene a más es porque no dan abasto o están comprados.

Y los delincuentes actúan así, con coches cantosos porque saben que la policía ni les toca.

Luego como me contó un dentista una vez, que se había comprado un Citroën AX a tocateja y Hacienda le hizo pasar un calvario.


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (29 Ene 2022)

Como si la marca del coche importase una puta mierda.

En fin.

Qué se puede esperar de los mismos que se dan hachazos en la cara para ocultar la raza o nacionalidad de criminales.


----------



## Cormac (29 Ene 2022)

Barspin dijo:


> No me sorprendería que fuese algún escolta.



Con un Porsche y viviendo en la Floresta?


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (29 Ene 2022)

Guillem Ramon de Montcada dijo:


> Leo "Dueño de un Porsche"
> 
> Leo Macan
> 
> Salgo del hilo.



Yo al leer Macan se me pasa por la cabeza un Audi Q5 , no se por que


----------



## Tagghino (29 Ene 2022)

Da para peli subvencionada


----------



## Cormac (29 Ene 2022)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> Como si la marca del coche importase una puta mierda.
> 
> En fin.
> 
> Qué se puede esperar de los mismos que se dan hachazos en la cara para ocultar la raza o nacionalidad de criminales.



Hombre, pues es sorprendente. Te lo esperas de un coche mas común. 
Un tipo con tanta pasta no te imaginas que se complique la vida apuntando con un revólver por una discusión de tráfico leve.


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (29 Ene 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Hombre, pues es sorprendente. Te lo esperas de un coche mas común.
> Un tipo con tanta pasta no te imaginas que se complique la vida apuntando con un revólver por una discusión de tráfico leve.



Erre que erre con el elitismo.

Ahora te descolgarás con que la mayoría de tiroteos en España se hacen desde BMW's.

Idem con cualquier otra clase de crimen.

Hace falta ser gilipuertas.


----------



## Cormac (29 Ene 2022)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> Erre que erre con el elitismo.
> 
> Ahora te descolgarás con que la mayoría de tiroteos en España se hacen desde BMW's.
> 
> ...



Pues nada. La violencia viene de cualquier lado, eso de que sea mas común en etnianos, moros, dominicanos, etc... es cosa de racistas. 

Sacar una pipa en un semáforo en este país es de lumpen, y si este tipo conducía ese coche y vivía en la Floresta, todo apunta a que no lo era o que le había tocado una primitiva.


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (29 Ene 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Pues nada. La violencia viene de cualquier lado, eso de que sea mas común en etnianos, moros, dominicanos, etc... es cosa de racistas.
> 
> Sacar una pipa en un semáforo en este país es de lumpen, y si este tipo conducía ese coche y vivía en la Floresta, todo apunta a que no lo era o que le había tocado una primitiva.



Y te vuelves a retratar.


----------



## kasper98 (29 Ene 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Al revés si, pero seguro que no le pasa nada, así le hubiese pasado con el coche por encima. Esos de dinero se saltan las leyes a la torera como les da la gana. El juez lo cree a él, no al policía. Si dice que la pistola era de plástico, el juez se lo cree, o hace como el que se lo cree.
> 
> Que le pasó al torero -el que se quedó tuerto- que agredió a un policía cuando iba borracho con el coche? Declaro desde su casa por videoconferencia y le cayeron 300 euros de multa. Pechaita de reír que se pegaría cuando apagó la cámara. Más nos cae a nosotros por no llevar el trapo en la boca, o no pasar la ITV.
> 
> ...



Tenia 5 proyectiles de plastico los cojones....

Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cormac (29 Ene 2022)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> Y te vuelves a retratar.



Putos progres


----------



## Lemavos (29 Ene 2022)

Dos tontos muy tontos (versión la floresta)


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (29 Ene 2022)

Le va a caer un buen puro por chulo, ya hay que ser flipado para sacar una pistola por un tema de tráfico.
Ahora me viene a la cabeza un video que no recuerdo si era de un chino o ruso con cochazo que saca una pistola a otro por la ventanilla por querer adelantarle.
Lo del cochazo tampoco me extraña, hay mucho forrado mafiosillo por ahí suelto.


----------



## Cormac (29 Ene 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Al revés si, pero seguro que no le pasa nada, así le hubiese pasado con el coche por encima. Esos de dinero se saltan las leyes a la torera como les da la gana. El juez lo cree a él, no al policía. Si dice que la pistola era de plástico, el juez se lo cree, o hace como el que se lo cree.
> 
> Que le pasó al torero -el que se quedó tuerto- que agredió a un policía cuando iba borracho con el coche? Declaro desde su casa por videoconferencia y le cayeron 300 euros de multa. Pechaita de reír que se pegaría cuando apagó la cámara. Más nos cae a nosotros por no llevar el trapo en la boca, o no pasar la ITV.
> 
> ...



El dinero no le va a ayudar. Si mañana pillas una Euromillones te va a dar igual. A un juez se la sopla. Incluso la sanción económica puede ser mas elevada que si eres un desgraciado. 
Le que ayudan son los contactos. Si el del Porsche tiene buenos contactos en los juzgados, política, prensa o incluso en la propia policía, se podría llegar a ir de medio rositas.


----------



## Eudoxo (29 Ene 2022)

Desde luego que la carne se va a convertir en un artículo de lujo muy exclusivo. Y tanto que ya se ven a algunos carniceros con un Porche. El incipiente mercado de la carne debería ser aprovechado por los capos de la droga si no quieren quedarse fuera de juego en la era moderna NWO. Hay que actualizarse cojones!


----------



## Mundocruel (29 Ene 2022)

Lo mejor de la carne es el relleno.


----------



## Chispeante (29 Ene 2022)

kasper98 dijo:


> Jajaja encañonar a un madero,le va a caer la del pulpo....y no se sostiene lo de me iba a atracar ,un atracador no dialoga en un semaforo.......
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk



Tiene mala pinta, la verdad es que si, como la de aquel gitano que apuñaló a un policía municipal y le metieron no se cuantos años de carc....oh wait. 
Si hubiera sido mujer policía si, entonces hay caso, pero siendo caballero caballero y no emponderada, multita y a darle alegría al cochecito.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (29 Ene 2022)

Esa escena la he visto yo varias veces en el programa de Arus.
Voy a buscarla y os la traigo...


----------



## Cormac (29 Ene 2022)

Eudoxo dijo:


> Desde luego que la carne se va a convertir en un artículo de lujo muy exclusivo. Y tanto que ya se ven a algunos carniceros con un Porche. El incipiente mercado de la carne debería ser aprovechado por los capos de la droga si no quieren quedarse fuera de juego en la era moderna NWO. Hay que actualizarse cojones!



Habrá que ver también si su pistola era legal. 
Si era legal, que se despida de ella y de su licencia de armas.


----------



## Barspin (29 Ene 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Con un Porsche y viviendo en la Floresta?




Un escolta privado de algún juez? Desde luego.


----------



## Gotthard (29 Ene 2022)

En madrid una pelea de trafico con armas no es ni noticia, ni con muertos. Aqui quien mas quien menos lleva algo contundente debajo del asiento.


----------



## Cormac (29 Ene 2022)

Barspin dijo:


> Un escolta privado de algún juez? Desde luego.



Va a cobrar como un segurata. Su convenio.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (29 Ene 2022)

Aquí está el video prometido:








"A mí lo que me gusta es el plomo": el surrealista vídeo de un joven luciendo una pistola delante de la Policía


En este vídeo de Aruser@s puedes ver a un hombre en el interior de un vehículo con una pistola en la mano diciendo "quien quiera plomo, se la va a ver conmigo".




www.lasexta.com





Toonto!!!
Para el del video y para el carnicero de Zaragoza.


----------



## Barspin (29 Ene 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Va a cobrar como un segurata. Su convenio.



No exactamente. Pero si piensas así, lo respeto.


----------



## Switch_46 (29 Ene 2022)

Esto en EEUU se hubiese solucionado con un tiro al hijo de la gran puta del porsche sin antes una persecución por todas las avenidas y autopistas de Zaragoza.

Y si el malnacido del porsche ha sacado la pistola es porque otras veces lo ha hecho con un resultado más que satisfactorio para el infraser de los cojones. 

Tiro en la nuca y a la cuneta es lo que se merece.


----------



## Furymundo (29 Ene 2022)

kasper98 dijo:


> Jajaja encañonar a un madero,le va a caer la del pulpo....y no se sostiene lo de me iba a atracar ,un atracador no dialoga en un semaforo.......
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk



creo que puedes encañonar a quien te salga de los cojones
si el madero no iba de uniforme no es madero
asi que no vale eso de "soy policia".

entiendo la reaccion de alguien que pasea la pipa. 
para disuadir de ciertos encontronazos. 

pero no se .
demasiado apresurado.

es un juego al que suele jugar la persona que se sabe armada, y sabe que el resto no lo estan. 

si las armas las tuviera todo dios, no habria tanta chuleria, con el ten cuidado.


----------



## Furymundo (29 Ene 2022)

Switch_46 dijo:


> Esto en EEUU se hubiese solucionado con un tiro al hijo de la gran puta del porsche sin antes una persecución por todas las avenidas y autopistas de Zaragoza.
> 
> Y si el malnacido del porsche ha sacado la pistola es porque otras veces lo ha hecho con un resultado más que satisfactorio para el infraser de los cojones.
> 
> Tiro en la nuca y a la cuneta es lo que se merece.



igual le ha sacado una de fogueo o de airsoft


----------



## Switch_46 (29 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> igual le ha sacado una de fogueo o de airsoft



En una situación como esa tu como agente no sabes si es de verdad o no, por consiguiente, actuas en consecuencia como si el arma fuese real. 

Con ese agravio el conductor del Porsche ha demostrado prepotencia y que las leyes para él no existen, seas un peatón, una bici, una moto, un coche o un trailer. Con lo fácil que es reconocer tu cagada, pedir disculpas y tirar pa lante, ya ves tu que problema.

A mi me pasó un día en un cruce con retención: pasa un coche, y cuando se supone que tengo que meterme yo, se mete otro coche conducida por una analfabestia con un tio y la cría detrás. Llego al siguiente cruce con semáforo, me pongo a su altura y le digo: que no tienes espejos que no me ha visto, y me salta el tío, si claro, uno aquí, uno allí, ya cuando vía la chulería del tío de gitano retrasado dije, a la mierda, con estos subseres no vale la pena perder el tiempo, y la otra trozo de mierdas empieza a vociferar aún sabiendo que la cagada la había cometido ella. Con lo simple que hubiese sido: oye si perdona, no te vi, o mira, me dió la gana de meterme, ya esta. Pero no, todo lo contrario, comete la cagada y encima se pone chula la trozo de mierda con patas. 

Pues con el del Porsche lo mismo.


----------



## Furymundo (29 Ene 2022)

Switch_46 dijo:


> En una situación como esa tu como agente no sabes si es de verdad o no, por consiguiente, actuas en consecuencia como si el arma fuese real.
> 
> Con ese agravio el conductor del Porsche ha demostrado prepotencia y que las leyes para él no existen, seas un peatón, una bici, una moto, un coche o un trailer. Con lo fácil que es reconocer tu cagada, pedir disculpas y tirar pa lante, ya ves tu que problema.
> 
> ...



ya, pero desde la prespectiva de cualquiera
cuando te dicen o te tocan la ventanilla
tu no sabes que esperar........

tener a mano una pipa es siempre buena proteccion.

te recuerdo que convives con media Africa/Letrinoamerica en tu pais.


----------



## Furymundo (29 Ene 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Aquí está el video prometido:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu comentario es tipico del VIVAN LAS CADENAS, o LOS PERROS DEL AMO.
aparte que el subnormal del video, posiblemente letrinoamericano y si es hezpañol deberia ser declarado COMO SUBNORMAL
y expresamente prohibida su tenencia de armas.

tener un puto arma deberia ser un derecho/obligacion
no un privilegio de los matones del estado al que todo el mundo se alegra cuando aparecen. ( aparecen para estas mierdas claro )


----------



## Niño prodigio (29 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> si el madero no iba de uniforme no es madero
> asi que no vale eso de "soy policia".



Y si es de la secreta ?

No puede entonces intervenir en un atraco si no está de servicio?











El tonto de foroc… de burbuja, perdon


----------



## cacho_perro (29 Ene 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Al revés si, pero seguro que no le pasa nada, así le hubiese pasado con el coche por encima. Esos de dinero se saltan las leyes a la torera como les da la gana. El juez lo cree a él, no al policía. Si dice que la pistola era de plástico, el juez se lo cree, o hace como el que se lo cree.
> 
> Que le pasó al torero -el que se quedó tuerto- que agredió a un policía cuando iba borracho con el coche? Declaro desde su casa por videoconferencia y le cayeron 300 euros de multa. Pechaita de reír que se pegaría cuando apagó la cámara. Más nos cae a nosotros por no llevar el trapo en la boca, o no pasar la ITV.
> 
> ...



Si leyeras la noticia, señor bocachancla, verías que han localizado la pistola, la munición y está en balística... No sé lo que le caerá, pero de rositas no se va porque ha apuntado con una pistola CARGADA.... y si eso es grave hacerlo con un civil, ni te cuento a un policía.... El problema es si eres tano para supuestamente "mantener la paz social" (y que el clan de 40 primos no asalte la comisaría y apalee a los polis de paso...)


----------



## Furymundo (29 Ene 2022)

Niño prodigio dijo:


> Y si es de la secreta ?
> 
> No puede entonces intervenir en un atraco si no está de servicio?
> 
> ...



un atraco es una cosa completamente distinta a esa situacion
ahi no hay atraco ahi hay una forma de defensa. 
tu vienes a mi ventanilla a recriminarme algo 
que se yo lo que quieres. ? 
o de lo que eres capaz. ?

soy tan tonto que se distinguir entre un atraco y una disputa por conduccion.


----------



## ApartapeloS (29 Ene 2022)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Sacarla y no usarla es de parguelas.



Sácame con valor, guárdame con honor


----------



## abe heinsenberg (29 Ene 2022)

esto se termina democratizando las armas


----------



## perrosno (29 Ene 2022)

No se Rick.......


----------



## estertores (29 Ene 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> *El conductor se dio a la fuga cuando, para su sorpresa, la persona a la que apuntó con el arma se identificó como policía nacional. *



Esa es la única noticia, el que un conductor amenace con un arma a otro conductor por cualquier bobada ocurre todos los días, yo lo he visto varias veces, lo raro es que el amenazado sea policía.

La gente cada vez está peor de la cabeza, no tiene nada que ver con tener mucho o poco dinero, si llega el caso los pobres son más cobardes porque se sienten más vulnerables.


----------



## elepwr (29 Ene 2022)

Si te hacen el lío con el coche no puedes seguirle y bajarte a por el en el siguiente semáforo

A no ser q seas un canicia por encima de la ley


----------



## peefepe (29 Ene 2022)

Primera cuestión es si le apunto o simplemente se la mostro.
Segunda cuestión si se identifica como policía el tema de la fuga...


----------



## 999999999 (29 Ene 2022)

peefepe dijo:


> Primera cuestión es si le apunto o simplemente se la mostro.
> Segunda cuestión si se identifica como policía el tema de la fuga...



Da igual, si le dijo "Ten cuidado" con ella, es una amenaza clara

Enseñar la placa te parece poco?

Justificando siempre al delincuente...

Estais enfermos



elepwr dijo:


> Si te hacen el lío con el coche no puedes seguirle y bajarte a por el en el siguiente semáforo
> 
> A no ser q seas un canicia por encima de la ley



Seguro q no...

No puedes recriminarle su acción, claro...


----------



## Alvaro de Bazan (29 Ene 2022)

En este caso el del Porche tiene un retraso profundo, primero sacando el revolver a alguien sin culpa y luego dandose a la fuga cuando sabes que te van a pillar por la matricula......subnormal perdido.


----------



## elena francis (29 Ene 2022)

El policía sacando la placa se expuso a llevarse un tiro. Me parece a mi que era muy nuevo, como el que se llevó la mano de hostias en el autobús. Ha tenido mucha suerte y supongo que sus compañeros con más experiencia se lo hayan explicado. La placa bien guardada, se apunta la matrícula y después ya se verá.


----------



## peefepe (29 Ene 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> Da igual, si le dijo "Ten cuidado" con ella, es una amenaza clara
> 
> Enseñar la placa te parece poco?
> 
> ...



Perdona. pero haces un análisis muy simple de la situación. Si tengo arma y licencia es para autodefensa se entiende. Por otro lado, viajando en un coche de muchos miles de € tambien se entiende que soy diana para delincuentes. Si parado en un semáforo me aborda un individuo en una moto es para alertarme, y el hecho de "enseñar el arma" en plan disuasorio no lo veo descabellado.
El policia fuera de servicio solo puede actuar ante un "delito" flagrante o para evitar la comisión del mismo. De ahí que me surja la duda en el tema de la "fuga".
Y me reitero en que no es lo mismo "mostrar" que "apuntar"

Cosa diferente seria si el policía se identifica "de entrada, antes de abordarle"


----------



## peefepe (29 Ene 2022)

Aqui veo un caso en el que es muy importante conocer todos los detalles e importantísimo si hubiese testigos imparciales


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (29 Ene 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> Da igual, si le dijo "Ten cuidado" con ella, es una amenaza clara
> 
> Enseñar la placa te parece poco?
> 
> ...



Es lo que pasa , no distinguimos entre delincuentes y policías, hacen los mismo, saltarse la ley en beneficio propio.


----------



## peefepe (29 Ene 2022)

Cuento un caso que me ocurrió a mi hace un año y medio. No había armas de por medio pero hay cierta semejanza.
Fue en agosto de 2020.
A las 10 de la noche paseaba por una urbanización solitaria. pasa un individuo en chandal y me dice "señor la mascarilla". Le hago un gesto despectivo, no le hago ni puto caso y sigo mi camino. En el siguiente cruce aparece por la derecha, dándome un susto de la leche y me dice "que pasa, que no lo has entendido?. Pues tendré que denunciarte", y me enseña una placa. Yo me paro y escucho como me amenaza y abronca dudando como reaccionar, hasta que ya me situó y después de contestarle como se merece me voy y lo mando al carajo.
Yo no soy millonario ni tengo licencia ni arma...Pero y si así fuese?. Que me puedo imaginar en una situación así?


----------



## Poseidón (29 Ene 2022)

Que raro la policia haciendo el cafre con el coche dentro y fuera de servicio.


----------



## Plandemista (29 Ene 2022)

Yo me quedo con esto:



> Con ayuda del conductor de un autobús de la línea 22, *que le prestó papel y boli,* el policía logró tomar la matrícula del Porsche Macan


----------



## noseyo (29 Ene 2022)

Policía de placa los nacionales tienen que dejar la pistola en la taquilla


----------



## El gostoso (29 Ene 2022)

20 añitos le caen.


----------



## Cicciolino (29 Ene 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> *Con ayuda del conductor de un autobús de la línea 22, que le prestó papel y boli, el policía logró tomar la matrícula del Porsche Macan*





El perrete estatal es incapaz de retener 4 cifras y 3 letras...


----------



## Ancient Warrior (29 Ene 2022)

Pues menudo subnormal ....encima darse a la Fuga de manera temeraria le va a caer la de Dios


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (29 Ene 2022)

Vaya puto mongolico hijo puta, sacar la pipa para luego cagarse como un saco de mierda.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (29 Ene 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> El perrete estatal es incapaz de retener 4 cifras y 3 letras...



Si están ahí es porque tienen lo justo para cagar y respirar a la vez, no pidas mucho más.


----------



## mendeley (29 Ene 2022)

Se nota que el periodista ha disfrutado escribiendo el artículo.


----------



## elmegaduque (29 Ene 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Le va a caer un buen puro por chulo, y...



Le caerá puro,o no, dependiendo de quién sea o no sea.


----------



## elmegaduque (29 Ene 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> El perrete estatal es incapaz de retener 4 cifras y 3 letras...



Un triplevacunado tiene sus límites.


----------



## Alf_ET (29 Ene 2022)

Menos mal que apareció alguien con papel y boli para apuntar la matrícula


----------



## Giordano Bruno (29 Ene 2022)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Sacarla y no usarla es de parguelas.



Jojojojojojo exacto y encima encañona a un madero (hay que ser cenizo) jojojojojojo
Que puto pringao si sacas la pipa la usas (salvo que sea falsa) que pensabas cargarte al motero pues que más da que sea madero jojojojo sería falsa y salió por patas el tolili.....que gustaría saber el final de la historia cuando le cojan.


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2022)

Sois muy ridículos. Qué poca calle tenéis.

No le va a pasar nada, no pisa cárcel. 

Y sí, camino de Sudamérica a todo trapo.


----------



## CANCERVERO (29 Ene 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Le va a caer un buen puro por chulo, ya hay que ser flipado para sacar una pistola por un tema de tráfico.
> Ahora me viene a la cabeza un video que no recuerdo si era de un chino o ruso con cochazo que saca una pistola a otro por la ventanilla por querer adelantarle.
> Lo del cochazo tampoco me extraña, hay mucho forrado mafiosillo por ahí suelto.



Y ladrones tironeros en motocicleta.


----------



## Furymundo (29 Ene 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Si leyeras la noticia, señor bocachancla, verías que han localizado la pistola, la munición y está en balística... No sé lo que le caerá, pero de rositas no se va porque ha apuntado con una pistola CARGADA.... *y si eso es grave hacerlo con un civil, ni te cuento a un policía.... *El problema es si eres tano para supuestamente "mantener la paz social" (y que el clan de 40 primos no asalte la comisaría y apalee a los polis de paso...)



un policia sin uniforme / NO ES UN POLICIA
y cuan grave es hacerlo a un policia de hacerlo a un civil ? eh ? 
tienes dialectica del amo.


----------



## Furymundo (29 Ene 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Jojojojojojo exacto y encima encañona a un madero (hay que ser cenizo) jojojojojojo
> Que puto pringao si sacas la pipa la usas (salvo que sea falsa) que pensabas cargarte al motero pues que más da que sea madero jojojojo sería falsa y salió por patas el tolili.....que gustaría saber el final de la historia cuando le cojan.



el madero no iba de madero. 
asi que ni cuenta que sea madero. 

lo bueno es que tardara menos la denuncia


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (29 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> creo que puedes encañonar a quien te salga de los cojones
> si el madero no iba de uniforme no es madero
> asi que no vale eso de "soy policia".
> 
> ...



Y entonces al que le salga de los cojones tambien te puede encañonar a ti, no?

Como en EE.UU, ese remanso de paz donde no hay muertes con violencia porque todo dios puede ir armado.


----------



## Erik morden (29 Ene 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Para los que no sean de Zaragoza, el barrio de La Floresta, donde vivía el del Porsche, es uno de los mas VIPS de Zaragoza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











El alcalde de Cosuenda afronta otro juicio, ahora por presuntas coacciones a una administrativa


La denuncia parte de la empleada municipal, cuyo testimonio fue clave para que el edil haya sido juzgado por prevaricación. La acusación pide dos años de prisión y medidas de alejamiento, mientras que la fiscalía solicita el sobreseimiento<br>




www.heraldo.es


----------



## Furymundo (29 Ene 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Y entonces al que le salga de los cojones tambien te puede encañonar a ti, no?
> 
> Como en EE.UU, ese remanso de paz donde no hay muertes con violencia porque todo dios puede ir armado.



todo el mundo puede encañonar a quien quiera. ( o crees que alguien te va a proteger ? )
otra cosa es como se juzga la situacion.

son varios diciendo que ha encañonado a un policia
cuando en la noticia se dice que ese policia estaba fuera de servicio CON SU PUTA ROPA NORMAL. 

yo que coño se si a la persona a la que le tengo que para los pies es de la mafia del estado o no ? 
eso no deberia valorarse igual que ir a un policia y sacarle la pipa.

se encañona a la gente porque el que encañona sabe que no tienen cañon.


----------



## Skysctls (29 Ene 2022)

Brutal. Gta


----------



## Erik morden (29 Ene 2022)

Eudoxo dijo:


> Desde luego que la carne se va a convertir en un artículo de lujo muy exclusivo. Y tanto que ya se ven a algunos carniceros con un Porche. El incipiente mercado de la carne debería ser aprovechado por los capos de la droga si no quieren quedarse fuera de juego en la era moderna NWO. Hay que actualizarse cojones!


----------



## 999999999 (29 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> un atraco es una cosa completamente distinta a esa situacion
> ahi no hay atraco ahi hay una forma de defensa.
> tu vienes a mi ventanilla a recriminarme algo
> que se yo lo que quieres. ?
> ...



Tonto no...

ERES SUBNORMAL


----------



## Switch_46 (29 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> ya, pero desde la prespectiva de cualquiera
> cuando te dicen o te tocan la ventanilla
> tu no sabes que esperar........
> 
> ...



Por suerte aún en España no se ha llegado al nivel de los atracos que ocurren en Sudamérica, en donde lo que hacen apenas se paran a tu lado un motorizado, es sacarte una pistola que ni la policía tiene en su equipamiento. Y suponiendo que se hubieran querido llevar el porsche, no lo van a hacer en una avenida concurrida donde hay testigos y cámaras a diestra y siniestra. Lo más sensato es pillarlo cuando llega a casa o abre la puerta del parking. Además, que no actuaría uno, lo más probable es que actúen dos grupos de motos a ambos lados del coche. O un motorizado y un coche al lado.


----------



## little hammer (29 Ene 2022)

El policía le sacó solo la placa?

No le sacó un arma tb?

Lo mismo un día le sale caro tirarse el bacalao así


----------



## Furymundo (29 Ene 2022)

Switch_46 dijo:


> *Por suerte aún en España no se ha llegado al nivel de los atracos que ocurren en Sudamérica,* en donde lo que hacen apenas se paran a tu lado un motorizado, es sacarte una pistola que ni la policía tiene en su equipamiento. Y suponiendo que se hubieran querido llevar el porsche, no lo van a hacer en una avenida concurrida. Lo más sensato es pillarlo cuando llega a casa o abre la puerta del parking. Además, que no actuaría uno, lo más probable es que actúen dos grupos de motos a ambos lados del coche. O un motorizado y un coche al lado.



ya llegará . es cuestion de tiempo y de matematicas


----------



## Furymundo (29 Ene 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> El policía le sacó solo la placa?
> 
> No le sacó un arma tb?
> 
> Lo mismo un día le sale caro tirarse el bacalao así



imaginate que un tio quiere pegarte en la discoteca
te enfrentas a el 
le das 2 guantazos y 
TACHAAAAAAAn
te saca la placa.


----------



## little hammer (29 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> imaginate que un tio quiere pegarte en la discoteca
> te enfrentas a el
> le das 2 guantazos y
> TACHAAAAAAAn
> te saca la placa.



Ya, pero una cosa es dos guantazos y otra es que te apunten con una pusca 

Estas a un movimiento del deo índice de morir.

Yo si fuese el poli primero le saco mi arma y después la pistola.....es broma quise decir la placa


----------



## Furymundo (29 Ene 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> Ya, pero una cosa es dos guantazos y otra es que te apunten con una pusca
> 
> Estas a un movimiento del deo índice de morir.
> 
> Yo si fuese el poli primero le saco mi arma y después la pistola.....es broma quise decir la placa



si te estoy encañonando y haces un movimiento brusco
en circunstancias asi RANDOM como un tio en la ventanilla de mi coche vestido RANDOM 
no se yo pero si tengo el arma es para usarla
y te llevas plomo


----------



## little hammer (29 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> si te estoy encañonando y haces un movimiento brusco
> en circunstancias asi RANDOM como un tio en la ventanilla de mi coche vestido RANDOM
> no se yo pero si tengo el arma es para usarla
> y te llevas plomo



Pues más a mi favor en este caso.

El madero se arriesgó a eso para sacarle una puta placa


----------



## Switch_46 (29 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> ya llegará . es cuestion de tiempo y de matematicas



Aquí son profesionales y roban por encargo. Además que son coches de alta gama que son super caros o que se fabrican bajo pedido. Un Porsche no es un coche muy demandado por los cacos. Les interesa más una 4x4 por ejemplo.


----------



## Esther_PL (29 Ene 2022)

Y luego hay quien quiere legalizar las armas


----------



## Furymundo (29 Ene 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> Pues más a mi favor en este caso.
> 
> El madero se arriesgó a eso para sacarle una puta placa



desde el punto de vista del madero es una buena jugada sacar la placa que si no la saca y se limita a anotar la matricula

no sabes como puede acabar esa historia y mejor no arriesgarse.

sacas placa
el otro se caga y se va.


----------



## Descolonización de España (29 Ene 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Pues nada. La violencia viene de cualquier lado, eso de que sea mas común en etnianos, moros, dominicanos, etc... es cosa de racistas.
> 
> Sacar una pipa en un semáforo en este país es de lumpen, y si este tipo conducía ese coche y vivía en la Floresta, todo apunta a que no lo era o que le había tocado una primitiva.



Los peores delincuentes no son los más pobres. He conocido hijos de jueces que se creían por encima del bien, del mal, de las leyes y de la policía. Y desgraciadamente probablemente tenían razón en creérselo.

Si te cruzas con uno de esos puedes estar seguro de que ni la policía ni la justicia se van a poner de tu parte, ni tampoco del lado de la verdad y de la justicia.


----------



## Furymundo (29 Ene 2022)

Esther_PL dijo:


> Y luego hay quien quiere legalizar las armas



yo. 
la ilegalizacion solo sirve para que los hijos de puta las tengan y la gente tenga que esperar a tan _>>>valiosos heroes<<< SARCASMO_


----------



## little hammer (29 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> desde el punto de vista del madero es una buena jugada sacar la placa que si no la saca y se limita a anotar la matricula
> 
> no sabes como puede acabar esa historia y mejor no arriesgarse.
> 
> ...



O no, igual no se "caga"


----------



## Furymundo (29 Ene 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> Los peores delincuentes no son los más pobres. He conocido hijos de jueces que se creían por encima del bien, del mal, de las leyes y de la policía. Y desgraciadamente probablemente tenían razón en creérselo.
> 
> Si te cruzas con uno de esos puedes estar seguro de que ni la policía ni la justicia se van a poner de tu parte, ni tampoco del lado de la verdad y la justicia.



no hace falta que te vayas a hijos de jueces
los propios policias tienen presuncion de veracidad. / con eso suficiente para enmarronarte.


----------



## Esther_PL (29 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> yo.
> la ilegalizacion solo sirve para que los hijos de puta las tengan y la gente tenga que esperar a tan _>>>valiosos heroes<<< SARCASMO_



Claro, mejor que la gente las lleve por la calle y se maten entre sí


----------



## Furymundo (29 Ene 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> O no, igual no se "caga"



pero y si no se saca la placa ? 

es una situacion dificil.
que se produce porque el del porsche se sabe armado y que el resto de la poblacion no lo esta.


----------



## Furymundo (29 Ene 2022)

Esther_PL dijo:


> Claro, mejor que la gente las lleve por la calle y se maten entre sí



sin duda, 
los gilipollas y la chusma seria la primera en morir, 
con algunos daños colaterales por supuesto 

pero en nada seria un pais mucho mas civilizado.

estoy dispuesto a pagar para que eso pase,


----------



## Esther_PL (29 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> sin duda,
> los gilipollas y la chusma seria la primera en morir,
> con algunos daños colaterales por supuesto
> 
> ...



Muy bien, pero es que también te podría pasar a ti


----------



## Furymundo (29 Ene 2022)

Esther_PL dijo:


> Muy bien, pero es que *también te podría pasar a ti*



ley de vida


----------



## little hammer (29 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> pero y si no se saca la placa ?
> 
> es una situacion dificil.
> que se produce porque el del porsche se sabe armado y que el resto de la poblacion no lo esta.



Ahí ya entras en otro debate.

Yo lo estoy acotando a lo que debería haber hecho el caballero....caballero fuera de servicio en cuestión. 

Felicito a ese hombre dado que lo que ha hecho el otro es de SUBNORMAL el tratar de intimidar a alguien con un arma de fuego solo por recriminarte tu mala conducción. 

Lo que quiero decir es que a ese tío no le conozco, no sé lo loco que está, como dicen en "El hombre de la máscara de hierro " la espada de un loco puede estar más afilada que su cerebro.

Que sí, que pasará el resto de su vida en la cárcel......pero a tí ya te ha matado socio.

Yo me habría limitado a tomarle la matrícula o como mucho aprovechar un descuido para, sin que le de tiempo a reaccionar, sacarle yo mi PISTOLA y luego una vez encañonado mi placa


----------



## Erik morden (29 Ene 2022)

Esther_PL dijo:


> Y luego hay quien quiere legalizar las armas



Si tienen armas el resto es una medida para asesinar al resto


----------



## Furymundo (29 Ene 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> Ahí ya entras en otro debate.
> 
> Yo lo estoy acotando a lo que debería haber hecho el caballero....caballero fuera de servicio en cuestión.
> 
> ...



es cierto que el orden de acontecimienos es importante

no es lo mismo que te llame la atencion y te explique el motivo por el que te estoy hablando y me saques la pistola 
a que me paso por tu ventanilla y me encañones 

pero a veces es la mejor forma de salir de una discusion que no sabes como puede acabar. 

no sabes el grado de violencia o enfado que el policia mostro al recriminarle la cosa. / que pudo haber sido bestial 
para haber sacado la pistola para defenderte del energumeno que te esta chillando en la ventanilla.


NO SE .  

al ser poli la tramitacion de la denuncia habra ido como un cohete.
ademas de tener ojo para apuntar la matricula en una circunstancia tensa.


----------



## Erik morden (29 Ene 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> Los peores delincuentes no son los más pobres. He conocido hijos de jueces que se creían por encima del bien, del mal, de las leyes y de la policía. Y desgraciadamente probablemente tenían razón en creérselo.
> 
> Si te cruzas con uno de esos puedes estar seguro de que ni la policía ni la justicia se van a poner de tu parte, ni tampoco del lado de la verdad y de la justicia.



Le revente la cara a uno de ellos, si no hubiese sido menor me habrían empurado. 
Me decía llorando que si su madre era alcaldesa como le habría golpeado. 
Le di más, le hice el mayor favor de su vida


----------



## Volvitо (29 Ene 2022)

Switch_46 dijo:


> Aquí son profesionales y roban por encargo. Además que son coches de alta gama que son super caros o que se fabrican bajo pedido. *Un Porsche no es un coche muy demandado por los cacos. Les interesa más una 4x4 por ejemplo.*



El Macan es un 4x4.


----------



## little hammer (29 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> es cierto que el orden de acontecimienos es importante
> 
> no es lo mismo que te llame la atencion y te explique el motivo por el que te estoy hablando y me saques la pistola
> a que me paso por tu ventanilla y me encañones
> ...



A saber lo que pasó, cierto


----------



## Lord Osis (29 Ene 2022)

peefepe dijo:


> Perdona. pero haces un análisis muy simple de la situación. *Si tengo arma y licencia es para autodefensa se entiende. *Por otro lado, viajando en un coche de muchos miles de € tambien se entiende que soy diana para delincuentes. Si parado en un semáforo me aborda un individuo en una moto es para alertarme, y el hecho de "enseñar el arma" en plan disuasorio no lo veo descabellado.
> El policia fuera de servicio solo puede actuar ante un "delito" flagrante o para evitar la comisión del mismo. De ahí que me surja la duda en el tema de la "fuga".
> Y me reitero en que no es lo mismo "mostrar" que "apuntar"
> 
> Cosa diferente seria si el policía se identifica "de entrada, antes de abordarle"



Que tio, te has coronado con esa puta frase. Mortal, ve a recitarsela a los de la guardia civil para que se descojonen de ti en tu cara. Vaya nivelazo. Al menos podrías leerte el reglamento de armas para ver que licencias hay y así te darías cuenta que solo hay una que cubra las armas para defensa propia y que no se expide salvo que puedas demostrar que tu vida peligra (por ejemplo haber sido amenazado por ETA, como Abascal) y que en ningún caso se recoge la defensa de bienes materiales.

Pero que tio mas tonto.


----------



## Furymundo (29 Ene 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> A saber lo que pasó, cierto



sobretodo sabiendo que el poli tiene presuncion de veracidad => Puedo mentir lo que me salga de los huevos


----------



## cuasi-pepito (29 Ene 2022)

No se que coño pasa pero en Zaragoza que era una puta balsa de aceite, salimos a muerto o herido grave por semana.


----------



## Furymundo (29 Ene 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> No se que coño pasa pero en Zaragoza que era una puta balsa de aceite, salimos a muerto o herido grave por semana.



daño psicologico colateral del tercermundismo importado.


----------



## ANS² (29 Ene 2022)

sin ver el vídeo de la pirula no me posiciono


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (29 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> se encañona a la gente porque el que encañona sabe que no tienen cañon.



Pues no se tu. Pero yo, sabiendo que todo el mundo tiene cañon, si me viene alguien con cara de cabreado (o se me acerca a las 4 de la madrugada pidiendo un pitillo) encañonaria rapido.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (29 Ene 2022)

Me nutre. 

Hay mucho chulo que va de sobrado. Y sacar una pipa por una discusión de tráfico es de chulo gilipollas.


----------



## boldregas (29 Ene 2022)

Esther_PL dijo:


> Y luego hay quien quiere legalizar las armas



Las armas son legales, pero no puedes portarlas ni desplazarte con ellas si no es cumpliendo unas condiciones muy estrictas. No se qué tipo de licencia tendría este iluminado pero le va a caer la de Dios por mongolo, qué pensaba, liarse a tiros desde el coche a la primera pirula que vea?


----------



## Esther_PL (29 Ene 2022)

boldregas dijo:


> Las armas son legales, pero no puedes portarlas ni desplazarte con ellas si no es cumpliendo unas condiciones muy estrictas. No se qué tipo de licencia tendría este iluminado pero le va a caer la de Dios por mongolo, qué pensaba, liarse a tiros desde el coche a la primera pirula que vea?



Claro, a eso me refiero. Aunque tengas prohibido sacarla de casa, habrá gente que lo haga, igual que en EEUU.


----------



## boldregas (29 Ene 2022)

Esther_PL dijo:


> Claro, a eso me refiero. Aunque tengas prohibido sacarla de casa, habrá gente que lo haga, igual que en EEUU.



Mientras no te pille la GC con ellas la diversión está asegurada, pero mostrar a un policía que llevas un arma accesible en la guantera en de retrasado profundo, que no vivimos en una favela, al menos de momento.


----------



## Furymundo (29 Ene 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Pues no se tu. Pero yo, sabiendo que todo el mundo tiene cañon, si me viene alguien con cara de cabreado (o se me acerca a las 4 de la madrugada pidiendo un pitillo) encañonaria rapido.



no lo harias o durarias 1 s en ese mundo.
el otro igual. 



al principio habrian tiroteos sin duda. 
pero habria eso TIROTEOS de uno y otro
de alguno que cree que es el rey del mundo
hasta que el plomo le entre en el cuerpo 

pero es asi como se aprende


----------



## Furymundo (29 Ene 2022)

boldregas dijo:


> Mientras no te pille la GC con ellas la diversión está asegurada, pero mostrar a un policía que llevas un arma accesible en la guantera en de retrasado profundo, *que no vivimos en una favela, al menos de momento.*



mejor ir concienciandose a que te pillen en bragas


----------



## operator (29 Ene 2022)

Tengo licencia B y el miedo que me da tropezarme con un paleto de estos...
Alguien con ropa normal que te dice 'soy policía' te genera mucha incertidumbre tremenda.
Habría que ver a alguno que le salga un cani con pistola diciendo 'soy policia' a ver que fiabilidad le da, lo de Agente de la Autoridad se tendría que limitar a uniforme puesto.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (29 Ene 2022)

Aunque Sea falsa el arma habría que darle una paliza y luego un par de años en la trena para que aprenda .


----------



## peefepe (29 Ene 2022)

Lord Osis dijo:


> Que tio, te has coronado con esa puta frase. Mortal, ve a recitarsela a los de la guardia civil para que se descojonen de ti en tu cara. Vaya nivelazo. Al menos podrías leerte el reglamento de armas para ver que licencias hay y así te darías cuenta que solo hay una que cubra las armas para defensa propia y que no se expide salvo que puedas demostrar que tu vida peligra (por ejemplo haber sido amenazado por ETA, como Abascal) y que en ningún caso se recoge la defensa de bienes materiales.
> 
> Pero que tio mas tonto.




Perdona, pero deberías pensar antes de escribir. Y veo que sigues haciendo un análisis muy simple


----------



## Tblls (29 Ene 2022)

Otro día se lo pensará el motorista de hacerse el xulo


----------



## elojodeltuerto (29 Ene 2022)

Vesi como los ricos tienen armas,pargelas y a ti no te dejan.


----------



## Pollepolle (29 Ene 2022)

Segun he leido en la noticia el tipo alego que pensaba que era un atraco porque llevaba la recaudacion de su negocio. Lo cual en su caso parece verosimil y se pueda entender que si vas con mucho dinero en metalico de vez en cuando.


----------



## ueee3 (29 Ene 2022)

Jojojo, qué buena historia. Espero que lo crujan bien.


----------



## elojodeltuerto (29 Ene 2022)

Pero porque este tipejo tiene armas y tu y yo no esa es la cuestion


----------



## elojodeltuerto (29 Ene 2022)

Los carniceros ganan mucha pasta.


----------



## imaginARIO (29 Ene 2022)

Amilibia style...





__





Cargando…






lahemerotecadelbuitre.com


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (29 Ene 2022)

la mitad del foro debe ser gilipollas o podemita

el de la moto era policía, el del revólver un langosto e hijo de puta que resuelve sus complejos a balazos como un puto narco, o peor, como un puto sudaca

entiendo que los que decis "que vuelva el de la moto a por uvas" vuestros padres eran hermanos o es que os pegasteis una hostia en el hemisferio izquierdo cuando erais niños


----------



## boldregas (29 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Segun he leido en la noticia el tipo alego que pensaba que era un atraco porque llevaba la recaudacion de su negocio. Lo cual en su caso parece verosimil y se pueda entender que si vas con mucho dinero en metalico de vez en cuando.



Y qué pensaba, liarse a tiros por una puta recaudación de un día llevando ese coche?


----------



## reconvertido (29 Ene 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Hombre, pues es sorprendente. Te lo esperas de un coche mas común.
> Un tipo con tanta pasta no te imaginas que se complique la vida apuntando con un revólver por una discusión de tráfico leve.



A ver si va a se un nuevo español.

Sí, sí, ya se que pone natural de Cosuenda.
Pero tú sabes que la prensa miente mucho y manipula mucho.


----------



## Peter Steele (29 Ene 2022)

Amigo @Cormac mis tres tanos y la tana con la Franchi y el Pitbull en el maletero encañonando a los policías en un control dejan a Almería muy por encima del nivel de derroicion de Zaragoza 









Cuatro detenidos por amenazar con una escopeta cargada a agentes policiales tras retener su coche en un control en Almería


La Policía Nacional realizaba un control rutinario en Almería cuando dieron el alto a un vehículo que consideraron sospechoso y en el que viajaban tres hombres y una




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## cacho_perro (29 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> un policia sin uniforme / NO ES UN POLICIA
> y cuan grave es hacerlo a un policia de hacerlo a un civil ? eh ?
> tienes dialectica del amo.



Lo que tú digas figura.... Ahora vas a hacer tú las leyes, cuñao? Como has metido la gamba por boca chanclas sales por peteneras, sois todos iguales macho, jajajaja.


----------



## Pollepolle (29 Ene 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> A ver si va a se un nuevo español.
> 
> Sí, sí, ya se que pone natural de Cosuenda.
> Pero tú sabes que la prensa miente mucho y manipula mucho.



Los de Cosuenda, antes de la cena, meriendan.


----------



## reconvertido (29 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Los de Cosuenda, antes de la cena, meriendan.



¿?


----------



## Gusman (30 Ene 2022)

Los porche esos traen de serie 1 revolver o que?


----------



## RayoSombrio (30 Ene 2022)

Algún mafias fijo. Si tiene cierta influencia, la palabra del agente no servirá de nada. El sistema siempre protege a los suyos.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (30 Ene 2022)

Guillem Ramon de Montcada dijo:


> Leo "Dueño de un Porsche"
> 
> Leo Macan
> 
> Salgo del hilo.



pfff este hilo es un engañabobos


----------



## Kbkubito (30 Ene 2022)

Barspin dijo:


> No me sorprendería que fuese algún escolta.



O militar.
Hace unos años se mataron un picoleto y un milico en la m-30 de puto milagro.
Algo parecido a esto,peroblos dos se encañonaron.


----------



## trampantojo (30 Ene 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Para los que no sean de Zaragoza, el barrio de La Floresta, donde vivía el del Porsche, es uno de los mas VIPS de Zaragoza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....y tenía un amante en Fuenlabrada relacionada con una banda marsellesa que reclutaba enanos bajo coacción para el programa de Risto Mejode....¿cómo acabará?....tachán....


----------



## OYeah (30 Ene 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Algún mafias fijo. Si tiene cierta influencia, la palabra del agente no servirá de nada. El sistema siempre protege a los suyos.




Le basta con decir que temia por su vida, que temia un atraco. 

Con algo de influencia o con algo de Poder, y se entiende aqui que Poder es también capacidad de armarla en la ciudad si pisa la cárcel.

Parecéis nuevos, hostia!!!!


----------



## Aurkitu (30 Ene 2022)

Buena vista. ¿Qué estaría sacando? No creo que metiendo.


----------



## CesareLombroso (30 Ene 2022)

Hace lo correcto


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (30 Ene 2022)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Sacarla y no usarla es de parguelas.



Hablo el torete. Cuanto tonto.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (30 Ene 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Hablo el torete. Cuanto tonto.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (30 Ene 2022)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 925078



Se nota que eres CM.

Ese mensaje esta dentro de un contexto, de un hilo.... El que tu intencionadamente no detallas.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (30 Ene 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Se nota que eres CM.
> 
> Ese mensaje esta dentro de un contexto, de un hilo.... El que tu intencionadamente no detallas.
> Ver archivo adjunto 925079


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (30 Ene 2022)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


>


----------



## Maestro Panda (30 Ene 2022)

ApartapeloS dijo:


> Sácame con valor, guárdame con honor



No era " no me saques sin razón ni me guardes sin honor"?


----------



## ApartapeloS (30 Ene 2022)

Maestro Panda dijo:


> No era " no me saques sin razón ni me guardes sin honor"?



Podría encajar también, el caso es que para hacer una cagada, mejor abstenerse


----------



## ApartapeloS (30 Ene 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Los porche esos traen de serie 1 revolver o que?



No, es un extra que viene dentro del paquete "ride safe"


----------

